# scary game (slender)



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Slender is a "Horror game" You can download the beta version for free. In slender you have to walk in a dark forest and try to find all the pages! You should try it, it really scared me!

(the download link is on the youtube video description, the games maker offers you the download link so its 100% safe to download it)

The offical vid about the game by its maker.


----------

